# Seeking long-term rental in Calabria



## gengent (Jun 16, 2011)

I am a retired but active Canadian senior, interested in knowing if I might be able to rent in southern Calabria on a 5 or 6 month basis (Nov. 1/2011 to the end of March or April 2012) for perhaps the equivalent of four or five hundred dollars per month, Cdn.
The rental would be for me alone so I would require either a fully furnished studio or 1 bedroom with an equipped kitchen and living room.
A little about me: I am now on my own, have vacationed in Italy and love the country and the culture...not to mention the food. The fact is that if I could get a place that I really liked, I would consider renting it year 'round. I'm a friendly cuss; clean, quiet, responsible. 
With high hopes that you might help me, I am,

Yours with warm regards,
Robert Allan Dow


----------



## gengent (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for writing but you didn't tell me where I can have a look at phots of your private villa.

Robert


----------



## gengent (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello: Do you have pics because I am interested, having looked up Tropea online. I completely understand the difficulty you're having regarding posting an url on this site. I, personally, find the site both confusing and difficult to work my way around. I hope the inventors of it take another look and try to make it just a tad easier to navigate. What do you think?

Regards,

Robert


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

gengent said:


> I am a retired but active Canadian senior, interested in knowing if I might be able to rent in southern Calabria on a 5 or 6 month basis (Nov. 1/2011 to the end of March or April 2012) for perhaps the equivalent of four or five hundred dollars per month, Cdn.
> The rental would be for me alone so I would require either a fully furnished studio or 1 bedroom with an equipped kitchen and living room.
> A little about me: I am now on my own, have vacationed in Italy and love the country and the culture...not to mention the food. The fact is that if I could get a place that I really liked, I would consider renting it year 'round. I'm a friendly cuss; clean, quiet, responsible.
> With high hopes that you might help me, I am,
> ...


Seems to me it would make more sense to post this question on the Italy forum.


----------



## gengent (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you. I have taken your advice and done that.


----------



## gengent (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Dennis: Thanks for your help but these properties all seem terribly expensive by the month. I was thinking I would just come to Calabria and look for myself. Do you have an opinion whether or not I might find a $500 dollar apartment by doing this?

Robert


----------

